# How much to feed toy poodle puppy?



## Cloudyair (5 mo ago)

Recently got a toy poodle puppy. She’s 1.2kg, 13 weeks old. How many cups of kibble and puppy milk do I feed her?
Breeder said 1cup a day, is this enough or right?


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

I think you should start with the amount the breeder gave and from that point just feed as much as the puppy will consume. A toy poodle puppy needs at least two and preferably three meals a day. Incidentally, I have never heard of "puppy milk". Puppies old enough to be placed in their forever homes are usually no longer needing a milk product.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Puppies have uneven growth spurts and poodles tend to self regulate their food intake. Food manufacturers have suggested size servings on their bags - but they are only a suggestion and the needs will vary from puppy to puppy. While I would start with the cup your breeder recommended, I would add more - if you puppy is in a growth phase they can eat a lot more. In between growth spurts, especially as they get close to adult size, they will have periods where they eat far less. Best to have plenty of food available for your puppy and let your puppy eat what it needs to grow. Expect some variation in the daily volume. I fed my puppy 4 times a day and by 6 months he chose to reduce to two meals and an evening snack.

As with Johanna, I have never heard of a puppy being sent to it's forever home on puppy milk. Most dogs as they grow to become adults lose the ability to properly digest milk.


----------



## Heartland2022 (8 mo ago)

That's really good advice. I struggled with this when I first got Dewy. Maybe I got lucky he self regulates now. I do keep an eye on how much he intakes in a day's time though. If he was clearing the bowl every time I would break the meal times up into portions🙂. Usually the food bag gives you approximations for daily intake.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Toy poodles are rarely big eaters. I would feed a puppy at least 3 times a day, as much as it wants and remove the bowl when it’s finished. Unless it doesn’t stop eating, but I’ve never heard of a toy poodle doing that. I wouldn’t give milk.


----------



## CharlietheToy (Oct 20, 2021)

Based on our experience with Charlie, I agree with everyone else. Start with the breeder's recommended amount but break it up into 3 meals a day. Particularly if you are only feeding kibble, you can also leave it down in between meals so the puppy can eat when he wants. It took us some time to understand that poodles are different from most other breeds, in that most poodles don't just gobble down their food as soon as you put the bowl down. You should also be prepared to try different types of kibble if the puppy gets tired of what the breeder was using. We didn't use puppy milk, but we do add in a bit of canned or fresh food. If your puppy can maintain her weight and growth on kibble alone, that may be better, but in our case the breeder was already adding canned food or boiled chicken when we took Charlie home and he's never been attracted by kibble alone.


----------



## Sunnybutton (5 mo ago)

My toy poodle will not stop eating! I give him 5 small meals a day. he can't seem to regulate himself at all.


----------

